
Idiot’s Guide to Understanding Today’s Annoying Marketing Catch Phrases - jaybol
http://www.flowtown.com/blog/idiots-guide-to-understanding-todays-marketing-catch-phrases
======
wihon
Also, <http://unsuck-it.com/>.

